# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Bad Experience With Bianural Beats

## Suena

Okay, I want to see what you guys think of bianural beats. My personal experience with them has been a little upsetting. I've tried to use them to help lucid dream, twice. The first time was months ago. I couldn't fall asleep though and I listened for about 45 minutes. They started giving me a sick feeling in my stomach so I stopped. Last night, I tried the bianural beats again and also watched a subliminal video that was talked about in this forum, actually. I'm not sure which caused the following dream I had, maybe both. 

I only remember the last part of it, but I know it felt like the dream was never going to end. I wasn't lucid, yet, but I did have this strange feeling like I was expecting something. Anyway, from where I can remember, I had joined my fiance in the living room after trying and failing to sleep. My five month old son had just learned to crawl and he was crawling everywhere and picking things up. There were people in our kitchen playing a RP board game. My fiance and I were standing by the door and our son was crawling around us. We heard footsteps on the porch and a woman's voice. I reached out and locked the deadbolt. The woman on the other side of the door said something about me locking the door to someone else. I felt really scared at this point. I picked up my son and ran to the hallway. My fiance seemed amused about the people trying to get in our house. I told him to just forget about them and that we should just go to bed, but he didn't want to. 

Just then, the people who had been playing the RPG got up to leave. They started heading for the back door and I was kind of angry with them for not talking to me. I said something like, Oh, you'll sit in my house and play your game but you won't say goodbye. This made them sort of angry but they were trying to stick to character. They left out the door. I opened the front door and found it was sunny out. The people had walked around the house and I was yelling and cursing at them. They started shouting back after a minute and I went back in the house.

I was looking out the front door when I saw some animals running by, which I thought was odd. I also noticed we had a screen door, which we don't in waking life. Then a giraffe and a tiger were walking by, maybe ten feet away from our door. Not only am I in Kansas, so it's very unlikely to find tigers and giraffes just roaming around, but also, this tiger was enormous. He was about the size of a rhino. The giraffe was a little smaller than I expected a giraffe to be, but because of the tiger I payed no attention to the giraffe. I told my fiance(I will just refer to as T) to look at this thing but he was playing on the computer or something. He didn't seem interested. The tiger heard me and started stalking towards the house.

I got very scared and I told T what was going on but he still didn't seem to care much. The tiger came inside and stood in the doorway for a moment staring at T who was still not paying attention. I realized I had some pens in my hand and I threw them at the tiger which found it rather annoying. I hurried around T towards the knives but was met by the tiger. 

He was staring down at me very ferociously, inches from my face. I could feel his breath and the vibration of his growling. I was so terrified. That's when I realized it was a dream. I knew then that in my dream this is what I had been waiting for. I almost decided to wake myself up then but stayed and faced it. I reached out a hand to scratch him on the side playfully and he got a real confused look, but still ferocious. For a second I remember thinking how real this felt and began to doubt that I was dreaming, because it really felt like this thing was going to eat me. I continued to reach out my hand and when I touched it, he turned into a huge dog. I was relieved to be lucid but the dream took too much energy out of me, so I forced myself to wake up.

As I was coming back to my waking state, images of other animals were coming in behind the dog. I remember seeing an outline of a dinosaur, maybe a t-rex, then I woke up. I went out to the living room and told my fiance about the dream. He told me I had only been in there for an hour. I wrote this dream down rather frantically in my dream journal and recalling this dream made my eyes water with tears.

So, the bianural beats worked or it could've been the subliminal video that was supposed to give you a lucid dream, or just the combination. But this dream gave me an end of the world feeling that I can't quite explain, just that in the dream I felt genuinely scared. I wanted to share this dream to see if anyone has had a similar experience using bianural beats. Thanks for reading.

----------


## AD0123

Some of the Binural beats make you feel uneasy so that might be why. I have used them for meditation and other things but I don't have any desire to use them for Lucid Dreaming. Different wave lengths sound differently. If you don't like the way they  make you feel don't use them, they are not for everyone and personally I think they are more useful just for the white noise than anything but some people really like them.

----------


## whiterain

sorry to not take it seriously but that sounds like an amazing experience to me. i know being scared is a bit of a shock and can make you question alot of things but the way you got over it and even managed to try and stroke a massive tiger is a great sign that you have everything you need to conquer these fears. recently ive had some similar dreams of my house being invaded, and when i have finally got lucid it has been such a relief and also allowed me to kind of face my fears and conquer them. i used to dread these types of dreams to, but lately i kind of relish the excitement and experience even of such terrifying situations. you sound very sensitive to binaurals and they can be pretty strong aids for some people ive heard. thanks alot for sharing, im sure ths experience will stand you in good stead for possible similar future events, although there is much info round here which will help you prevent such extreme dreams again  :smiley:  btw what binaural were you using? may try and face the tiger myself  :Shades wink:

----------


## Bizarre Jester

well if you're having bad experiences with binaural beats then of course you should stop using them, or at least that particular beat that was making you feel sick.
I use them on occasion, but it's more to aid in relaxation. I've never had a lucid dream as a result of listening to binaural beats.

----------

